# Torsteuerung durch LOGO ersetzen



## Sayer (8 Mai 2008)

Moin,

leider ist mir meine Torsteuerung abgebrannt und muss nun ersetzt werden. Das neue Modul kostet ein heiden Geld und deswegen bin ich am überlegend das Ganze mit einer LOGO zu realisieren. 

Wenn ich es richtig erkannt habe ist einer der beiden Kondensatoren (Siehe Bild) explodiert und dadurch ist ein Großteil der Platine abgefackelt.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

(1) Kann mir jemand sagen wozu die beiden Kondensatoren auf der Platine sind? (Scheinen im Lastkreis zu sein)

(2) Auf den beiden Motoren steht was von 12,5microFarad, was bedeutet das?

(3) Spricht etwas dagegen das Steuermodul durch eine Logo zu ersetzen und die Motoren direkt anzusteuern?


Danke


----------



## vierlagig (8 Mai 2008)

Sayer schrieb:


> (1) Kann mir jemand sagen wozu die beiden Kondensatoren auf der Platine sind? (Scheinen im Lastkreis zu sein)



IMHO Anlaufkondensatoren für die Antriebe (ohne gewähr )



Sayer schrieb:


> (2) Auf den beiden Motoren steht was von 12,5microFarad, was bedeutet das?



das sollte der Betriebskondensator des Kondensatormotors sein ...



Sayer schrieb:


> (3) Spricht etwas dagegen das Steuermodul durch eine Logo zu ersetzen und die Motoren direkt anzusteuern?



spricht etwas dagegen, dass Tor von Hand zu öffnen? Nein? Also spricht auch nichts dagegen eine LOGO! einzusetzen, das ist wesentlich komfortabler als von Hand, mußt halt nur die Motorbeschaltung extern aufbauen und die Sensorik auf LOGO!-kompatibilität prüfen und dir etwas überlegen, wie du den Funkempfänger realisierst...


----------



## OB1 (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo Sayer

zu 1:
Sind auf den Motoren noch Kondensatoren?
Wenn nein dann sind dies die Kondensatoren für die Motoren.

zu 2:
die 12µF sagen dir wie groß der Anlaufkondensator für diesen Motor sein muß.

zu 3:
So viel ich weiß spricht nichts dagegen, aber du soltest dich noch mal informieren ob du eine microsps für Torantriebe in Bezug auf die Totmannschaltung verwenden darfst.
Vieleicht weiß hier im Forum jemand bescheid.

Laut plan schaut es aus, als währe die Fernsteuerung fest in die Platine integriert.
Wenn dem so ist, wirst du auch noch Fernsteuermodul brauchen.


Habe gerade gesehen vierlagig  war schneller


----------



## vierlagig (8 Mai 2008)

OB1 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen vierlagig  war schneller



wobei unsere antworten zu 1. und 2. öhm unterschiedlich sind  ... also sollte wohl wirklich nochmal geguckt werden ob am motor ein kondensator zu finden ist ...

na wenigstens sind wir uns bei 3. halbwegs einig


----------



## OB1 (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo Sayer

was kostet die Steuerung eigentlich?

@vierlagig

In 1 und 2 haben wir irgendwie jeder recht  

Befindet sich nämlich auf dem Motor ein Kondensator, dann sind die Kondensatoren auf der Platine Anlaufkondensatoren.


----------

